# What does dual processors mean?



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

I have a laptop with an Intel(R) Core(TM) Duo 1.4Ghz processor. Does the dual processor make the speed of this computer approx. 2.8 Ghz? I think it is more complicated than this.:|


----------



## Same Difference (Aug 26, 2010)

It means work can be distributed between the two processors for better efficiency. Think of it as the ability to do multiple things on your computer without interruption.

With two processors, you can crunch double the numbers. Volume, not speed.


----------



## warcraft (Jul 27, 2008)

Core Duo series are the older processors....get the Core 2 duo instead.
1.4ghz dual core does not equal 2.8ghz, it just means there are 2 processors to handle multiple threads (it only works if the app is multi-threaded).


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

Same Difference said:


> It means work can be distributed between the two processors for better efficiency. Think of it as the ability to do multiple things on your computer without interruption.
> 
> With two processors, you can crunch double the numbers. Volume, not speed.


Thanks a lot. That makes sense.



warcraft said:


> Core Duo series are the older processors....get the Core 2 duo instead.
> 1.4ghz dual core does not equal 2.8ghz, it just means there are 2 processors to handle multiple threads (it only works if the app is multi-threaded).


Yeah, the laptop is old. I don't want to buy a faster one just yet. Is there any way to tell if an app is multithreaded?


----------



## warcraft (Jul 27, 2008)

Most apps are in process of becoming multi-threaded. The nice thing is that if you got a CPU intensive task, you can set the affinity of it to a single core.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

With a single cpu core, it would be like a 4-way traffic light and only one car could go through the intersection at a time. With a multi-core cpu, it is like they built an over-pass and now 2 or 4 cars can go through at once.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

ok thanks to both of you. I think I understand this a bit better now.


----------

